# "Best" budget filters?



## RobT (Oct 18, 2012)

Once upon a time I had a tiffen filter on the end of one of my first lenses, and have since removed it now that I know a lot more about photography and saw how awful it looked even on the LCD screen.

Now, I find myself often photographing children and dogs and am thinking a UV filter might again be a good idea, especially now that I know not all UV filters are made equal.

I don't have any L glass yet, so I don't see a reason to spend upwards of $50 on any filter for a long time. In fact, my best lens is the EF 85 f/1.8 (and soon to be accompanied by the EF 28 f/1.8 ) and will be my best lens until I can save up for a full-frame and better justify sticking some fancy glass onto my camera.

So anyway, is this filter high-quality enough that I can spend less than $50 and not notice a difference in IQ?
http://www.adorama.com/BW58UVMDP.html

I've heard good things about B&W thusfar. I know that the cost of replacing the front element of these lenses is likely the same price as the filter (or less) but at this stage in my business I can't afford the time to have the lens fixed. These kids are ruthless.


----------



## bigmag13 (Oct 18, 2012)

RobT said:


> Once upon a time I had a tiffen filter on the end of one of my first lenses, and have since removed it now that I know a lot more about photography and saw how awful it looked even on the LCD screen.
> 
> Now, I find myself often photographing children and dogs and am thinking a UV filter might again be a good idea, especially now that I know not all UV filters are made equal.
> 
> ...



true story,

my neighbor on day asked if i thought that filters made better pics or helped in any way with photography and does it make since to buy them. I walked to my car to get my camera bag and show him the kinds i used and while showing my neighbor the filter i had on the 85mm 1.8 i used to own and explaining the importance of their protection aspect i dropped it! he expressed what was between a gaggle and a groan. after i shouted aw sh*t i reached down and saw the filter had cracked and taken ALL of the head on brunt of the impact. the glass was 100 still! 

that was in fact a Tiffen. but as per your post, I do see the IQ difference from a lesser cost filter and ones better made, especcially with CIR-PL's. I now use B+W on all my glass. i feel you MUST have them. the protection alone can be worth the cost ;-)


----------



## RobT (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm glad the lens is okay!

And I'll take that as a sign that I'm making a good choice with B&W.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2012)

RobT said:


> And I'll take that as a sign that I'm making a good choice with B&W.



You are, but FYI for the linked item above, the filter doesn't match the picture. May not be a big deal to you, but you'll get a chrome-ringed filter, not black (B+W's 'Digital Pro' line is chrome-finished). More importantly, the one you linked is multi-coated meaning good optics, but doesn't have the 'resistant' part of the MRC coating that makes the filter much easier to clean.

IMO, you want this one: http://www.adorama.com/BW58XSPUV.html
...or this one: http://www.adorama.com/BW58XSP7N.html

Those are the same price, the main difference is the mount, first one is standard thickness, second is a thinner mount that still has front threads (they're shorter than the standard, there will be a little gap between filter and lens cap, but the cap will go on fine.

Personally, I'd go with the XS-Pro Nano in the second link.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

B&W MRC pro filters. Its the only I'll buy.


----------



## RobT (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the coating.

Do you think it's worth spending $60 for a $400 lens? I won't be looking to protect any super fancy glass for awhile, so these filters are for an EF 85 1.8 and EF 28 1.8.


----------



## infared (Oct 19, 2012)

IF...you are going to use a filter on a very fine lens..look at this article and then go buy a B&W MRC Clear with the brass ring and be done with it.!!!!!!!! ;D
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/good-times-with-bad-filters

I love the things that Roger does over there...they are fun AND informative....he gives it ya straight up AND makes you laugh at yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 20, 2012)

RobT said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the coating.
> 
> Do you think it's worth spending $60 for a $400 lens? I won't be looking to protect any super fancy glass for awhile, so these filters are for an EF 85 1.8 and EF 28 1.8.



B&W is the best choice for sure. However, I won't use any filter for non-L lens. To have lens hood is more important and good enough IMO.


----------



## Velo Steve (Oct 20, 2012)

RobT said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the coating.
> 
> Do you think it's worth spending $60 for a $400 lens? I won't be looking to protect any super fancy glass for awhile, so these filters are for an EF 85 1.8 and EF 28 1.8.



I had this thought once, and bought cheap filters for my first DSLR. They were probably okay with that kit lens, but it was still a big mistake.

Recently I had some questionable images from my nearly new 300mm 4.0L Canon lens on a 5D Mark III. I read the lensrentals.com article and decided to test my filters. Somehow I had swapped an old cheap filter onto the new lens and it was a problem. I had two different mid-priced Hoya filters, and they were MUCH better. There are several test images on Flickr:http://www.flickr.com/photos/juniorvelo/8009756400/#in/set-72157624036270340/.

The Hoyas cause a color shift (arguably a desirable one), but practically no loss of sharpness compared to a bare lens. The cheap filters made every shot look out of focus.

I'll never let a bad filter in my house again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2012)

RobT said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the coating.
> 
> Do you think it's worth spending $60 for a $400 lens? I won't be looking to protect any super fancy glass for awhile, so these filters are for an EF 85 1.8 and EF 28 1.8.



I would. I did, actually - I had the 58mm MRC UV for my 85/1.8. Sold the lens, kept the filter, wasn't sure why at the time, since L-lenses tend to use bigger filters. But then I got an MP-E 65mm - that takes 58mm, and the working distance is so short that I'm always pushing the front of the lens into bushes, etc. 

Also, the MRC coating makes cleaning a lot easier. That's the reason Canon started putting a fluorine coating on the front (and rear) elements of their newest high-end lenses, and the B+W MRC provides the same benefit.


----------



## RobT (Oct 20, 2012)

Alright guys, I think you've convinced me.

I also can't mention how many times I've been rolling around in the grass trying to capture the antics of a child and needed to clean my lens and saw my bag 100ft away and had only my T-shirt to wipe off a smudge...

If an MRC filter can stand up to my t-shirt, I'll take the plunge.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 20, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> B&W MRC pro filters. Its the only I'll buy.



+1


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 20, 2012)

I personally recommend Hoya Pro1 Digital.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 26, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> I personally recommend Hoya Pro1 Digital.



these are also very good but much more of a pain to clean than the B+W ones i have both


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I personally recommend Hoya Pro1 Digital.
> ...



I haven't used Hoya's filter. I am just curious why Hoya's filter is difficult to clean?


----------



## qwRad (Oct 26, 2012)

I use Hoya HD series filters. They are tougher than normal filters and are easy to clean. Much easier vs. a couple of the Pro1 Digitals I have. I can recommend them and they are not much more expensive than the Pro1 and good quality.

Here is a video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT6wBQR7iqE


----------



## realjo (Oct 26, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



hi,
I've been reading in this forum for a pretty long time now and just registered to answer that  I don't own any Hoya Pro1 but I'm using three of the Hoya HD filters and I'm really pleased with them...nothing negative to say 'bout them


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2012)

realjo said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Welcome!

FYI, Hoya's HD line has a different front coating than the Pro1 and S-HMC lines. The HD coating is much more like the B+W MRC - repels oils and doesn't streak when wet-cleaned. The same is not true for the other Hoya lines.


----------



## realjo (Oct 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Welcome!
> 
> FYI, Hoya's HD line has a different front coating than the Pro1 and S-HMC lines. The HD coating is much more like the B+W MRC - repels oils and doesn't streak when wet-cleaned. The same is not true for the other Hoya lines.



Thank you! 
I already expected something like that. That's why I chose the HDs over the Pro 1s.


----------

